# Gastric emptying study



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi i have to have this done next friday. can anybody tell me what it is and what they do and what happens if my stomach doesnt empty right.I am so happy i have finally found a doctor that is willing to do some more tests on me to find out my problem. thank you


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi, I just had this test done Monday. Assuming they do the test the same way...They asked me if I prefer oatmeal or scrambled eggs. You choose, and they add a certain radioactive isotope to your food, and a different one to a glass of water. When youre done eating and drinking, they just have you lay on a table with the scanner over you. It takes about an hour, not including your meal.As I was laying there, I watched the screen with the scans on it. I noticed 3 different images, and asked the technician why so many. He explained that the first is a picture of the isotopes from the food, the second of the water, and the third is a combined image of both.As far as testing goes, this ones great. I went in expecting to have to drink a gallon of barium or something equally nauseating. Instead, I got a free meal!







Allright, the meal wasnt that great, but it couldve been worse!Please, let me know if you have any other questions.marriah


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

thank you so much for the information. your right this one doesnt seem so bad. i thought i would be drinking that nasry stuff too. what a relief. thanks again


----------



## flutter (Feb 22, 2003)

So what this test do? scan to see where the excess gas comes from?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

this test makes sure that your stomache is moveing the food through properly and fast enough


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

What are the treatment options for slow emptying, which I'm sure I have too among other things?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

i honesty dont know what they do for it. if this is what i do have i will know on friday and then should be able to help


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

well i had my test done today and boy was it a breeze. i only took two hours. i ate my radioactive eggs and they took a two minute xray and i sat for a half hour and they did it again. they did that 3 times then the last one i had to wait an hour. the tech said the doctor should have my results back in a couple days. it was so cool to see the immages on the machine.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:well i had my test done today and boy was it a breeze


I'd bet the results turn up normal


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I ment it was a breeze comepared to any other test i had done. I didnt have to drink nasty stuff of be knocked out and scoped.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I ment it was a breeze comepared to any other test i had done


If you had gastroparesis, then you would probably get symptoms from it (or from any eating for that matter).


----------

